# Powerlifting and trying not to be fat or get injured



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Going to start logging my progress on here. I already have 2 accounts but cant seem to get them to work so started this one. Anyway im a powerlifter as im too short for strong man and to fat to be a body builder my best competition lifts are a 250kg squat a 165kg bench and and 230kg deadlift i compete raw in the 90kg category for the gpc this year was my return to competing after bad back injury thats currently holding up okay and letting me set pbs ill get some pics up from my last meet a few weeks ago


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

So currently running the cube method and im 2 days in heres Mondays training:

Deadlift of 3 inch blocks warmed up to 175kg 5 sets of 2

Legpress 160kg plate loaded 4x20

G.h.r 3x8

Barbell row 60kgx8 100kg 2x8

T-bar row 70kg 2x8.

In the morning i had done 45 minute walk on the treadmill and some abdominal stability work.

Tuesday:

Morning cardio 1 hour incline walk and abdominal stability work.

Evening training bench press

Flat bench speed work 5 sec pauses 95kg 8x3

Close grip slingshot bench 130kg 2x8 140kg 1x6

Dumbell flys 20kg 3x8

Cable flys 2x20

Side raises 12kg 3x15

Close grip pull down 2x8

Hammer curls 20kg 2x8

Tricep push downs 3x15.

Wednesday: 1hour morning cardio and stretching/mobility work


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Anyway im a powerlifter as im too short for strong man and to fat to be a body builder


 Love this quote!

Some serious lifting numbers there mate, good luck with it :thumbup1:


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Today's training was am fasted cardio i use eca stack 1 hour incline walk decent pace and i did a little upper body stuff because i cant squeeze a 4th training day in:

Military press 70kg 3x8

Incline tricep extension witg ez bar 15kg each side 3x8

Dumbell curls 20kg 3x8

Tricep push downs 3x15. Thats all for the morning.

Evening squat session

Warmed up to 167.5kg 1x8 all with a slight pause no belt no wraps

Legpress 200kg plate loaded 3x8

Glute bridge 80kg 3x12

Reverse hypers 3x15 5kg loaded did a extra 5 reps with right leg only on each set (i have glute atrophy)

G.H.R 3x8

Pushed 100kg sled for 5 minutes

Leg extension 4x20

Leg curl 4x20


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

ancient_loyal said:


> Love this quote!
> 
> Some serious lifting numbers there mate, good luck with it :thumbup1:


 Thanks mate hoping to get some decent nunbers in this year


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlifts:speed day

Deadlift 130kg 8x3 weight flew up easy every rep

Highbar squat 100kg 2x15 1x8 1x5 (deeper than your feels)

Glute bridge 80kg 3x12

Barbell row 100kg 3x8

T bar row 70kg 3x8

Reverse hyperextension 1x15

Currently on the treadmill doing easy walk felt strong today assistance work was brilliant and improved on last week


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

What's the thinking behind lifting in the GPC?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Mingster said:


> What's the thinking behind lifting in the GPC?


 The gym i train at is owned by the president of the gpc so thats just the one i went with to be honest i never knew anything about powerlifting until i joined that gym so i never knew anything about federations they told me there was a comp on and i thought id have a go


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Did a hours cardio this morning then some mobility work on my hips.

This afternoon was bench:

Warmed up to 110kg 1 set of 8 feet up slightly narrower grip than my competition grip and 5 second pauses on the chest this was a killer on my pecs

Incline dumbell press 25kg each hand 3x15

Cable flys 2x20

Side raises 25lbs each 3x15

Seated rows 3x8

Incline tricep extension 35kg excluding weight of ez bar 3x8

Ez bicep curls with same weight 3x8

Good pump today focused on working the muscles slower reps than usual shorter rest periods


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Today is a double training day as i start my weekend of 12 hour shifts tomorrow  started off with 45 mins liss cardio incline treadmill then some upper body stuff nothing much just to stimulate some growth.

Worked up to a 90kg over head press for one only just started doing this again then worked up to a close grip 140kg bench(easy) did a back off set with 100kg just for pump didn't count reps, then some cable flys again just going for a pump 3 sets total, bent over rows 2 sets with 60kg, seated rows 2 sets then did some cable Tricep push downs single arms and some hammer curls on the cable deck with the rope attachment.

Squats later


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squats warmed up to 190kg and did 5 sets of 2 just a belt no wraps (murdered these squats!)

Leg press 180kg plate loaded 4x20

Glute bridges 100kg 4x12

G.H.R 3x8

Reverse hyperextension 3x15 extra 5 reps each set on right leg

Pushed the sled at 60kg for 5 minutes

Leg extension 4x20

Leg curls 4x20


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift

Deficit deadlift 153kg 1x8

Front squat 100kg 3x8

Glute bridges 110kg 3x12

Barbell row 100kg 3x8 1x6 (trying to hit a smooth 4x8 with no body English)

Farmers walk 50kg each hand 5 laps of gym corridor.

For anyone interested my diet consists of Turkey and beef(mainly rump steak) rice and sweet potato and broccoli and i have egg whites some days others i go cafe and have poached eggs on toast. Supplements are peptopro cyclic dextrin creatine bcaas and citriline malate as my intra workout and whey protien white chocolate flavour all from bodybuilding warehouse. And i use the curse pre workout lemon flavour diet is boring but serving its purpose im not really a calorie counter just eat and see how i get on


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Lol'd hard at thread title.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Starz said:


> Lol'd hard at thread title.


 The struggle is real


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Jakemaguire said:


> The struggle is real


  :lol:

Can I ask, where you get your Turkey & Beef from mate? anywhere online at all?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Starz said:


> :lol:
> 
> Can I ask, where you get your Turkey & Beef from mate? anywhere online at all?


 Local butcher mate never tried online, butchers is 10 times better than the supermarket shite


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Did cardio this morning 45 liss and some hip mobility and some abdominal stability work then bench this evening

Floor press 120kg 5x2 all paused

Close grip bench with sling shot 140kgx6 130kgx8 then 100kg no slingshot for 10 (bad idea using heavy close grip after floor press wont be doing again)

Dumbell chest press 27.5kgs 3x15

Side raises 13kg 3x15

Cable flys 3x20

Incline ez Tricep extension (had to do first set with a flat bar as the ez was in use) 15kg each side 1x12 1x8 1x6

Ez Barbell curl 15kg each side 3x8

Tricep push downs 3x15

Cable curls 3x15


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Did 45 mins cardio this morning then did some upper body stuff worked up to a 90kg military press then a 150mg close grip bench did some isolation stuff for reps then fecked off.

This evening squats:

145kg 8x3 nice and quick

Leg press (plate loaded) 200kg 4x12

Glute bridges 120kg 3x12

G.H.R 3x8

Reverse hyperextension 3x15

Pushed the prowler for 5 mins

Leg extension 4x20

Leg curls 4x20


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift today tired as fark 12 hour shift last night 1 hours sleep this morning never mind session was good!

Deadlift of 3 inch block 185kg 3x2

Leg press plate loaded 200kg 4x20

Barbell row 100kg 3x8 (not happy with this going to back off and improve form)

T-bar row 4 plates 4x8

G.H.R 3x8

Reverse hyperextension 1x15 then added 10kg and did 2x15

I felt strong today the little tweaks im making to my training and technique seem to be paying off deadlift is my massive weakness it doesn't help having t rex arms but its feeling better the glute training feels like its beneficial i can actually feel them doing the lock out work now rather than my back


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench today speed work

97kg 6x2 all long paused flew up

CGBP slingshot 120kg 3x8

Dumbell flys 22.5kg 3x8

Cable flys 2x20 1x15

Close grip pull down 3x12

Hammer curls 20kg 3x8

Tricep push downs 3x15


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Today was s**t due to ****ed up work schedule had to change shifts last minute so after waking at 8am yesterday i started work at 8pm and finished at 6am this morning so very very tired

Squats

Worked up to 190kg and got 4 iffy reps should have gotten a easy 6

Then went onto the leg press and did 220kg 4x8 then i realised that i should have just stayed at home lol i did a quick few sets of Reverse hyperextension and ****ed off im now in a bad mood and start work at 10


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

deadlift today speed day

deadlift 143kg 6x2 (very fast)

oly squat 100kg 3x15 (abbs where on fire so was lungs)

glute bridges 100kg 2x15 1x12 1x8 (want 4x15)

barbell row 90kg 1x12 80kg 2x12 1x8 (want 4x15 with 90kg)

t-bar row 4 plates 4x12 (easy)

reverse hyper extension 10kg 3x15 (nice smooth sets)

im currently restricting carbs and actually tracking my macros, i want to be leaner and fill out in my weight class. none training days carbs are trace amounts and im currently experimenting with how much to use around training, also took 5iu of novorapid pre workout, i want to see if i can optimize how my body is making use of the carbs in that time frame. im defiantly more sensitive already as i felt hypo 20 mins after my session and had consumed 40g of cyclic dextrin throughout training and 40g prior. i will try 2iu tomorrow as i dont want to over do the carbs, if my fat loss stalls i will drop the slin completely.

body weight currently 85kg in the mornings, running 250mg of test enth per week


----------



## Drew27 (Jun 22, 2015)

Good luck with goals mate, will be following this . Do you /have you ran slin just pwo? how did you get on with it?

Cheers


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Drew27 said:


> Good luck with goals mate, will be following this . Do you /have you ran slin just pwo? how did you get on with it?
> 
> Cheers


 thanks mate! i have used slin post workout previously but i just seemed to add a ton of fat every time i tried it but thats just me some people have great success. pre workout gives me the best results more muscle/power less fat gain


----------



## Drew27 (Jun 22, 2015)

Cool , makes sense . Be interested to see how you go with the carb reduction . Going to be a good thread


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

bench today

flat bench 125kg 1x6 (easy paused,long pause on last rep)

incline dumbbell press 27.5kg 3x15 (easy first 2 sets last one started to fatigue)

cable flys 2x20 (nice and smooth)

side raises 13kg 3x15 (started to fatigue on set 3)

seated row 1x15 2x8

incline tricep extension ez bar 40kg 3x8 (last set was a grinder)

ez curls 40kg 3x8

face pulls 3x15

took 2iu novorapid today same amount of carbs as yesterday still went hypo while cooking dinner. it defiantly seems to have helped a bit with fatigue but im still felling the low carbs on the high rep stuff im gonna see where i am at the end of next week in terms of body composition and if i continue to lean out i will keep the slin and try a week of slightly higher peri workout carbs. we shall see how it goes


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squats today. Decided the no carb life isn't for me fatty forever lol but training was better for it today so im just gonna focus on getting stronger and if i have to cut to male weight down the line thats what i shall do.

Warmed up on squat to 195kg 3x2(they could have been better but i am 5kg in bodyweight down so that will soon improve)

Leg press plate loaded 220kg 4x20(moved nice)

Glute bridges 100kg 4x15 (explosive)

G.H.R 3x8 (getting too easy now)

Reverse hyperextension 10kg 3x15 (easy)

Leg extension 4 sets to failure

Leg curl 4 sets to failure

Also no slin today not gonna bother just gonna eat clean to grow and get stronger


----------



## Drew27 (Jun 22, 2015)

Glad your back to the land of carbs 

feels good doesn't it !


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Drew27 said:


> Glad your back to the land of carbs
> 
> feels good doesn't it !


 It does. 8 more weeks and ill be back in the land of 500mg of testosterone a week that'll be even better haha


----------



## Drew27 (Jun 22, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> It does. 8 more weeks and ill be back in the land of 500mg of testosterone a week that'll be even better haha


 Lol


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

250kg squat from February


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Had to train straight after work this morning. Wow training after night sgift is fun i was amped the f**k up didn't train in my usual gym though as it doesn't open till 10 so had to use one of the shitty bars found in most commercial gyms.

Deadlift worked up to 180kg beltless for 6 these where easy minus grip problems due to poo bar

Deficit pulls 140kg beltless for 8 100kg for 12

Sqauts 20kgx5 100kgx5 140kgx5 180kgx1

Good mornings 4x8 60kg

Barbell row 60kg 4x12

Seated wide grip row 3x12

Nice quick workout


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

After a long day yesterday travelling to Dorset straight after a 12 hour night shift and deadlifts i woke up today feeling pretty shitty but training went surprisingly well.

Bench press 135kg 3x2 all paused and easy

Close grip bench 100kg 12 12 10

Dumbell chest press 37kgx8 40kgx8 40kgx6

Side raises 14kg 3x15

Cable flys 2x20

Tricep/bicep superset on cables 3x20

Face pulls 3x20

Flew through the workout easy then had a massive s**t


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

training wasnt great today i felt s**t, i think im dehydrated a bit.

squats 155kg 6x2

front squats 110kg 3x8

leg press(shitty cable commercial gym one) 100kg 5x10

leg extension 5x10

cant wait to get back to my gym i had no ghr no reverse hyper and i couldn't use the hamstring curl because some pair of nobs where using it for almost 20 mins pure gym is pants.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Shoulder is currently f**ked so taking a deload week


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift today

Deadlift 3 inch blocks 140kg 2x5 180kg 2x1 195kg 1x1 200kg 1x1 207kg 1x1

Deadlift off floor 207kg 1x1

Deficit deadlift 140kg 3x5 3x1

Squat 65kg 1x5 105kg 2x5 145kg 1x3 all paused at the bottom

Bent over row 60kg 3x8 1x10

Reverse hyperextension 3x8

Low cable row 2x12

Lots of barbell fun today trying to reinforce technique and practice keeping tight. Shoulder is still buggered but i think ill be okay to bench tomorrow


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

bench day

bench press 110kg 5x2

CGBP 120kg 1x1 130kg 1x1 140kg 3x1 60kg 3x12

tricep push down loads of sets and rep

then did mobility work. saw physio today he said my bicep tend is causing my shouder pain and that i have to take it easy on it so didnt do much today


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squat worked up to a 200kg double then 110kg 3x8

Then some deadlift 140kg 3x2 170kg1x2

That is all..


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Whoops forgot to log mondays deadlift session

150kg 5x2 speed work

Squat worked up to a 180kg single

Did some upper back stuff only a few sets as im bringing volume down as im close to peaking.

Todays squats

Worked up to 200kgx1 210kgx1 225kgx1 this was without knee wraps and is a wrapless pb but i think iv tore my glute a bit as its now swolen

Highbar squat 110kg 3x8

Deadlift 100kg 4x8 left it at that gonna check in with physio next week if glute goes bad


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day!

Worked up to a 185kg double nice and easy

Deficit deadlift 140kg 2x10 no belt

Then worked up to a 200kg squat no wraps easy

Then did some light dumbell rows some face pulls and lat pull downs followed by some mobility work on my shoulder


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Worked up to a 155kg floor press today which i failed lost my line and its pissed me off! Then i went and did some slingshot benchpress and ended up at 180kg then just did some light high volume assistance work and did some stretching and soft tissue work for my lats and biceps


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

What weight class/fed you competing in?

Goal weights for your next meet?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> What weight class/fed you competing in?
> 
> Goal weights for your next meet?


 i compete in the gpc mate in the 90kg mens. just hoping to beat my old numbers as long as i improve im happy


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

squat day (speed work)

squat 165kg 5x2 no knee wraps these flew up

deadlift worked up to 200kg did 5 smooth singles

then some leg extensions 5x10

leg curls 3x15

last day of current training cycle next week will be a deload and will possibly go for a squat max and deadlift max the following week dependent on how i feel


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> i compete in the gpc mate in the 90kg mens. just hoping to beat my old numbers as long as i improve im happy


 What are the old numbers then? I'm looking to compete in the BPU in the 90's next year so would be good to have a ballpark figure of what other people in my weight category are hitting.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> What are the old numbers then? I'm looking to compete in the BPU in the 90's next year so would be good to have a ballpark figure of what other people in my weight category are hitting.


 My last competition numbers where a 250kg squat 165kg bench and 230kg dead i compete raw mate


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> My last competition numbers where a 250kg squat 165kg bench and 230kg dead i compete raw mate


 Is that a tested or untested fed? They seem like fairly competitive numbers. Nice work. :thumb


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Is that a tested or untested fed? They seem like fairly competitive numbers. Nice work. :thumb


 Untested, thanks mate that was a return from a bad back problem now im somewhat healthy i can actually start to progress again hopefully lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Untested, thanks mate that was a return from a bad back problem now im somewhat healthy i can actually start to progress again hopefully lol


 Good luck with it mate. I have just sprained my piriformis recently, so I know how you feel. Going to be 4-6 weeks out of deads and squats. It's a fu**ing nightmare already..........


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Good luck with it mate. I have just sprained my piriformis recently, so I know how you feel. Going to be 4-6 weeks out of deads and squats. It's a fu**ing nightmare already..........


 Just be patient mate and see a good physio


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Just be patient mate and see a good physio


 I'm performing my own physio 3X daily ATM. 20 minuites, foam roll, lacrosse ball to get right into it, pigeon stretch, hip felxor stretches, hamstrings, a lot of stretching and rolling for my psoas also, dynamic movements and mobility drills. Should see me through. Until then its feet up benching and supported rows, pretty much all I can do. My Bench is a weak link though, at least it gives me a chance to bring up a lagging lift........


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> I'm performing my own physio 3X daily ATM. 20 minuites, foam roll, lacrosse ball to get right into it, pigeon stretch, hip felxor stretches, hamstrings, a lot of stretching and rolling for my psoas also, dynamic movements and mobility drills. Should see me through. Until then its feet up benching and supported rows, pretty much all I can do. My Bench is a weak link though, at least it gives me a chance to bring up a lagging lift........


 Same stuff i had to do mate my psoas was yanking on my spine hips where all out of whack i still have to keep on top of it all every week or it all goes to pot again l. Also lots of core work


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Same stuff i had to do mate my psoas was yanking on my spine hips where all out of whack i still have to keep on top of it all every week or it all goes to pot again l. *Also lots of core work*


 This also, I think I am going to be throwing in some farmers walks once a week when I am back into programming, I think these should be beneficial to my posture in the long run. Although its the piriforis that is the problem, I suspect a tight psoas as the main culprit........


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> This also, I think I am going to be throwing in some farmers walks once a week when I am back into programming, I think these should be beneficial to my posture in the long run. Although its the piriforis that is the problem, I suspect a tight psoas as the main culprit........


 That was the main culprit with me but it was tight because it was trying to do a job my trunk wasn't doing correctly i used to really hyperextend my back on sqauts and deadlifts so my abbs weren't doing the stabilisation work and i never trained them either. I recommend looking into dr stuart mcgill he has some excellent stability exercises that my physio had me do and they where a big help


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> That was the main culprit with me but it was tight because it was trying to do a job my trunk wasn't doing correctly i used to really hyperextend my back on sqauts and deadlifts so my abbs weren't doing the stabilisation work and i never trained them either. I recommend looking into dr stuart mcgill he has some excellent stability exercises that my physio had me do and they where a big help


 Perfect, will look into this.

Cheers.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Perfect, will look into this.
> 
> Cheers.


 Best of luck mate


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Decided on doing a hypertrophy phase nice a simple increased volume adding weight each week.

Deadlift day

Deadlift 160kg 2x8

Stiffleg deadlift 100kg 2x8

Oly squat 100kg 1x20

T-bar row 3 plates 2x8

Reverse hyperextension 3x15

Krock row 27.5kg 2x8

Straight arm pushdown 2x8

High to low row 5x15

Everything was easy today nice pump aswell


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

bench day

bench press 120kg 1x9 1x8

dumbell chest press 35kg 3x12

cable flys 5x15

dumbell raises 12kg 2x8

skull crushers 30kg excluding bar 2x8

dumbell curl 15kg 2x8

bicep/tricep cable super set 15/15/10/10

high to low row 5x15

wicked pump today all the foods working arms still painfully pumped as i type this


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

squat day

150kg 2x8 paused in the hole

stiff leg deficit deadlift 100kg 2x8

glute bridges 100kg 3x12

g.h.r 3x8

reverse hypers 5kg 3x15

leg extension 4x20

leg curl 4x20

pump while training was painfull im up 2kg with minimal bloating


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Deadlift 170kg 1x9 1x8

Stiffleg deadlift 110kg 2x8

Oly squat 110kg 1x20

Seated low row 2x8

Hyperextensions 3x15

Kroc row 35kg 2x8

Straight arm pushdown 2x8

High to low row 3x15

Abs

Had to train in my cardio gym today was supposed to go heavier on kroc row and was supposed to do t bars instead of seated low row, t bars are banned and the dumbells only go to 35kg but apart from that the training went well


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

125kg1x9 1x8

Dumbell chest press 40s 12,12,9

Cable flys 5x15

Side raises 13kg 3x8

Dumbell curls 17.5s 3x8

Skull crushers 35kg 2x8

Bicep/Tricep cable super set 5x15

High to Low row 5x15


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Sqaut day

Squat 160kg 1x10 1x9

Stiffleg deadlift (deficit) 110kg 2x8

Glute bridges110kg 3x12

G.H.R 3x8

Reverse hyperextension 10kg 3x15

Leg extension 4x20

Leg curls 4x20

Easy day legs and back where pumped


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlifts

Deadlift 180kg 1x9 1x8

Stiffleg deadlift 120kg 2x8

Oly squat 120kg 1x20

T bar row 4 plates 2x8

Reverse hyperextension 10kg 3x15

Kroc row 40kg 2x8

Straight armarm pushdown 2x8

High to low row 5x15

Reverse flys 8kg 3x15


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Titty Tuesday

BeBench press 130 1x9 1x7 (target sets was 2x8 pissed off i couldn't get 8 on the second set but i was so close to 10 on the first set and used more energy than i should have... bad jake)

Dumbell chest press 40s 12,12,12,10

Cable flys 5x15

Side raises 15kg 2x8

Skull crushers 40kg 2x8

Dumbell curls 20s 3x8

Bicep/Tricep superset on cables 5x15

High to low row 5x15


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Skwatss

Squat 170kg 1x8(pb) 1x10(pb) paused last rep of each set at the bottom

Stiffleg deadlift off a plate 120kg 2x8

Glute bridge 120kg 3x12

G.H.R 3x8

Reverse hyperextension 15kg 5x15

Leg extension 4x20

Leg curls 4x20


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Deadlift 185kg 2x8

Stiffleg deadlift 130kg 2x8

Oly squat 130kgx20

T-bar row 5 plates 2x8

Reverse hyperextension 15kg 5x15

Kroc row 45kg 2x8

High to low row 5x15

Reverse flys 10kg 5x15


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 132.5kg 1x8(pb) 1x9(pb)

Dumbell chest press 45s 12 10 7 (want 3 12s)

Cable flys 15, 12,15,10,

Side raises 17.5kg 2x8

Skull crushers 45kg 2x6 (s**t)

Dumbell curl 22.5kg 2x8

Tricep push down/ Preacher curl super sets to failure


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Skwat day

Squat 175kg 1x8(pb) 1x10 (pb)

Stiffleg deadlift deficit 130kg 2x8

Glute bridges 130kg 2x8

G. H. R 3X8

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 5x15

Leg 3x20 felt a tweak in my left quad and called it a day

Hitting rep pbs every session is very pleasing and keeping motivation up and should pave the way for some new maxes once i decide to peak


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Deadlift 190kg 2x8(pb)

Oly squat 140kg 1x18 (20 was the goal i suck) (still a pb though) plus did a extra set of 5 beltless

Stiffleg deadlift 140kg 2x8

T bar row 3 plates 2x8

Reverse hyperextension 3x15

Kroc row 50kg 2x8 (pb)

Straight arm pushdown 2x8

High to low row 5x15

The deadlift was hard last rep of each set was fugly then the attempt at 140x20 oly squat was brutal and left me feeling sick for the remainder of training i couldn't budge a 5 and a half t bar row and did Reverse hypers un weighted by the time i got to krock rows i was slightly recovered and hit the planned weight and reps after that was light stuff, next week is going to be a deload week as i feel im slowing down. @Quackerz squats where recorded as promised ill get that 20 next time video will be posted soon as its on youtube


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

140kg for 18 @Quackerz


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> 140kg for 18 @Quackerz


 Should have gotten the last two.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Should have gotten the last two.


 Even though they looked easy i was struggling to stand steady at that point


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Even though they looked easy i was struggling to stand steady at that point


 Half the fun.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Half the fun.


 Lets see yours then lol and its gotta be after deadlifts or it doesn't count


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Lets see yours then lol and its gotta be after deadlifts or it doesn't count


 Tomorrow, will have to be less weight though, you can lift more than I can. Lol


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Tomorrow, will have to be less weight though, you can lift more than I can. Lol


 10kg on your previous pb as i did


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> 10kg on your previous pb as i did


 f**k off in coming back from an injury you w**ker..... Ok, I changed my mind, I'll try it. Lol

135kg. It's not going to be fun....


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> f**k off in coming back from an injury you w**ker..... Ok, I changed my mind, I'll try it. Lol
> 
> 135kg. It's not going to be fun....


 You'll thank me later


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> You'll thank me later


 No I fu**ing won't. lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

@Jakemaguire

You win, not even going to post the video as I already deleted it, only got 12, pathetic. Took me about a minute and a half. LOL

c**t.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 135kg 2x8(pb)

Dumbell chest press 45s 12 8 5

Side raises 20kg 2x8

Cable flys 5x15

Skull crushers 40kg 1x8,1x7

Dumbell curls 25s 2x8

Bicep/Tricep superset 5x15

High to low row 5x15

I was dreading this training session 6 weeks ago my best for 8 on bench was just about 130kg so pleased to hit 135 for 2x8. Im f**ked and looking forward to a deload


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

got some goodies in the post!


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squat 180kg 2x8(pb)

Stiffleg deadlift 140kg(deficit) 2x8

Glute bridges 140kg 4x12

Reverse 20kg 1x15

And did leg extension really light one leg at a time until i had enough, had some serious back pump today and a tweak in the back of the left knee so i skipped G.h.r and hamstring curls wicked session deload next week seriously needed


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Chilling out this week may go gym may not gonna visit family down Dorset way all the gyms are poo so I'll see how i feel


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Back in the gym today I think i should have trained last week but just went easy as i felt sluggish today

Deadlift 200kg 2x5

Stiffleg deadlift 140kg 2x8

Oly squat 140kg 1x8 (felt really heavy on my back for some reason

T-bar row 4 plates 1x12 1x10 1x8

G.H.R 1X12 1x10 1x8

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 4x15

Krock row 60kg 2x8

Pull over machine 3x8


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 137.5kg 2x5

Close grip bench (all long paused) 95kg 12,12,8

Cable flys 5x15

Side raises 15kg 3x12

Skull crushers 20kg on the bar 2x15

Bicep curls 22.5kg (dumbells) 2x8

Preacher curlmachine 3x10

Single arm Tricep push downs 2x15


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Skwats

Squat 190kg 2x5 just a belt

Stiff leg deadlift 3 inch deficit 140kg 1x10 1x6

Glute bridge 140kg 3x12

Reverse hypers 20kg 3x15

Single leg leg extension started with sets of 15 kept going till I cried

Single leg leg curl sets of 15 till cry

I'm thinking now it might be time to reduce the volume on assistance work now that weights are getting a bit heavy


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Deadlift Worked up to 210kg 2x3

Then did speed pulls 1x140kg then 8 singles with 160kg nice and fast

T-bar row 3 plates 3x10

Reverse hypertension 10kg 3x10

Kroc row 60kg 2x8

Face pulls 3x15

Cutting volume down and trying to drive efficiency on the Deadlift now the plan is to have a new max in the next 3 weeks


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

bench day

bench press 140kg 1x5 1x6(pb) paused last rep of each set on the chest easy!

close grip bench all reps paused 100kg 2x8

double pause spoto press 100kg 1x5 5 second pause one inch above chest 5 second pause just short of lock out

cable flys 2x15 1x12 very slow controlled reps

side raises 10kg 3x10 nice slow reps

bicep curls 22.5kg 2x8

one are tricep push downs light weight lots and lots of reps

i woke up with a elbow injury i tweaked it on the deadlift yesterday but luckily it didnt hold me back


----------



## caspa13 (May 19, 2016)

Jakemaguire said:


> bench day
> 
> bench press 140kg 1x5 1x6(pb) paused last rep of each set on the chest easy!
> 
> ...


 Is your training programme available in full anywhere mate? Wouldn't mind having a look at it


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Casperundftd said:


> Is your training programme available in full anywhere mate? Wouldn't mind having a look at it


 sorry mate but my current training program was made up by myself, i previously used the cube method and you can find that on most torrent sites


----------



## caspa13 (May 19, 2016)

Thanks mate


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> sorry mate but* my current training program was made up by* myself, i previously used the cube method and you can find that on most torrent sites


 Does that make it imaginary like your deadlift? 

In all seriousness though good job mate. :thumb

Whens the comp?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Does that make it imaginary like your deadlift?
> 
> In all seriousness though good job mate. :thumb
> 
> Whens the comp?


 if i was gonna make up a deadlift id make it a good one lol thanks mate the brits is in october


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> if i was gonna make up a deadlift id make it a good one lol thanks mate the brits is in october


 You'll smash it mate.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> You'll smash it mate.


 as long as i hit pbs on all lifts ill be pleased


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> as long as i hit pbs on all lifts ill be pleased


 What are you aiming for?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> What are you aiming for?


 i want a 270 squat i think i can do that a 170 bench should be achievable and a 240 dead would be nice but not holding my breath on the deadlift lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> i want a 270 squat i think i can do that a 170 bench should be achievable and a 240 dead would be nice but not holding my breath on the deadlift lol


 680 total mate. Good numbers.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> 680 total mate. Good numbers.


 I decided to bring knee wraps into training gonna get a bit more aggressive with the loading on squats so tomorrow's plan is 200kg 2x5 easy peasy plans to work up to 2 5s with 230kg adding 10kg each week. I started novorapid aswel yesterday 5iu pre training pumps where good!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> I decided to bring knee wraps into training gonna get a bit more aggressive with the loading on squats so tomorrow's plan is 200kg 2x5 easy peasy plans to work up to 2 5s with 230kg adding 10kg each week. I started novorapid aswel yesterday 5iu pre training pumps where good!


 Sounds like fun!

I want your squat... lol


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Sounds like fun!
> 
> I want your squat... lol


 I'm just built to squat mate. I don't think my squats all that impressive considering my levers I'll be impressed when I get to 300


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> I'm just built to squat mate. I don't think my squats all that impressive considering my levers I'll be impressed when I get to 300


 Is that RAW or with wraps though? Do you lift geared at all also?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> I decided to bring knee wraps into training gonna get a bit more aggressive with the loading on squats so tomorrow's plan is 200kg 2x5 easy peasy plans to work up to 2 5s with 230kg adding 10kg each week. I started novorapid aswel yesterday 5iu pre training pumps where good!


 Are you only using the slin pre wo?

Starting up over next couple days myself after a horrendously long cut that raped by strength

Oh and IN


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Is that RAW or with wraps though? Do you lift geared at all also?


 Knee wraps and belt only mate


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

swole troll said:


> Are you only using the slin pre wo?
> 
> Starting up over next couple days myself after a horrendously long cut that raped by strength
> 
> Oh and IN


 Yes mate pre only with novorapid I find this is the best way for me post workout seems to lead to more fat gain. You should be very sensitive to slin if you just did a cut mate


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Yes mate pre only with novorapid I find this is the best way for me post workout seems to lead to more fat gain. You should be very sensitive to slin if you just did a cut mate


 My only issue is its about 20 minute drive home on a quiet day so was going to opt for post workout as I finish up at gym around 0800 and don't start work until 1230 so plenty of time to get things in check

And yes I can seemingly eat anything atm and not gain fat since I finished cut

Imagine it's a combo of depleted glycogen and all the test, deca mast and dbol I just started

Was going to run this to the dot:

1. train

2. PWO shake - 75g dex , 10g glut , 10g creatine , 5g BCAA ( straight after training )

3. 45 mins after PWO shake - 50g whey/milk protein , 75g low GI carbs

4. 10mins after this meal shot of novorapid ( start 5iu , then build upto 10iu slowly )

5. 1 - 1.30 hour later next meal , 50g protein , 100g low GI carbs. (50g carbs)

6. 50g protein , 5g oil before bed ( about 3 hours after above meal )


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Knee wraps and belt only mate


 Wraps or sleeves? Needs to be defined.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Wraps or sleeves? Needs to be defined.


 Wraps mate slingshot 2.5 meters lol I've not used sleeves


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Wraps mate slingshot 2.5 meters lol I've not used sleeves


 What fed?

Hope it goes well.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> What fed?
> 
> Hope it goes well.


 Gpc mate good fed lots of good lifters


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squats in wraps 200kg 2x5

Speed deadlifts 160kg 10x1 (fast singles)

Reverse hypers 20kg 3x10

Single leg extensions 5xfail

Single leg curls 5xfail

Need to get used to wraps


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

deathlifts...

worked up to a 220kg double then did two singles, after that dropped down to 180kg and did 6 singles deadlift was odd today weight moved slow but didnt feel heavy i think i need to regain my efficiency above 90% all the higher rep stuff has slowed me down. then just did reverse hypers with 10kg 3x10 did some chins and some abb work planks side planks a stiring the pot. next week will be week 1 of a 2 week deadlift deload doing lots of singles with between 180-200kg aiming for speed and technical efficiency before attempting to pb in 3 weeks


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

@Jakemaguire sorry mate ive been subbed to a few logs and i lose track of whos where

are you running a once per week frequency? (squat day, bench day, deadlift day and press day)

i think i remember you saying you ran brandon lilly's cube before?

i do like simple 3 times per week programs from time to time, just sh1t loads of recovery, only thing put me off with the cube is how much bloody kit youve got to faff about with


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

swole troll said:


> @Jakemaguire sorry mate ive been subbed to a few logs and i lose track of whos where
> 
> are you running a once per week frequency? (squat day, bench day, deadlift day and press day)
> 
> ...


 I also deadlift on my squat day usually squat on deadlift day too but I'm lowering volume at the minute. I did the cube about 5 times and never had to use any kit just blocks for deadlift it's a pretty good programme


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

And can't squeeze in a second bench session due to work


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> I also deadlift on my squat day usually squat on deadlift day too but I'm lowering volume at the minute. I did the cube about 5 times and never had to use any kit just blocks for deadlift it's a pretty good programme


 I'll have to look into it again

I remembered it being full of chains and bands ect

I've always ran 2-3 time per week + frequency

Thought id give once per week one last pop, squatting I wouldn't be able to lower but I feel there is decent enough carryover with press and bench and then deadlift once per week is fine imo


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> deathlifts...
> 
> worked up to a 220kg double then did two singles, after that dropped down to 180kg and did 6 singles deadlift was odd today weight moved slow but didnt feel heavy i think i need to regain my efficiency above 90% all the higher rep stuff has slowed me down. then just did reverse hypers with 10kg 3x10 did some chins and some abb work planks side planks a stiring the pot. next week will be week 1 of a 2 week deadlift deload doing lots of singles with between 180-200kg aiming for speed and technical efficiency before attempting to pb in 3 weeks


 What are you going for?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> What are you going for?


 Anything above 230kg lol


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

swole troll said:


> I'll have to look into it again
> 
> I remembered it being full of chains and bands ect
> 
> ...


 No he even says in the book he got fed up of the bands and chains at westside and that nobody using the programme should be using Box squats unless injured. Download the book mate


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Titty Tuesday

Bench press 142.5kg 2x5 (pb)

Cgbp 110kg 1x8 1x7 all paused

Cable fly 5x15

Side raises 17.5kg 2x8

Tricep push down straight bat 1x25 1x15 1x10

Single arm pushdown 3x10

Bicep curl 17.5kg 1x15

Preacher machine curl alternating arms 3x10

7.5kg added to my 5rm on bench in 10 weeks, and that's for 2 sets prior was 1 set at 135kg all out


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squats worked up to 210 2x5 wasn't very happy with them to be honest depth was s**t in my opinion

Deadlift 180kg 12 singles for speed

Feel f**ked


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Depth was pants but speed was decent this was set 2


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> I also deadlift on my squat day usually squat on deadlift day too but I'm lowering volume at the minute. I did the cube about 5 times and never had to use any kit just blocks for deadlift it's a pretty good programme


 this was the only template i could find for it and im guessing its incorrect as it almost looks like westside

View attachment Cube.xlsx


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

swole troll said:


> this was the only template i could find for it and im guessing its incorrect as it almost looks like westside
> 
> View attachment 132176


 Give me your email bud and I'll shoot you the proper book over this is a pre planned version the book tells you how to write your own


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Give me your email bud and I'll shoot you the proper book over this is a pre planned version the book tells you how to write your own


 noice juan

ill PM you now


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Depth was pants but speed was decent this was set 2


 You allergic to iron mate?

Your looking all swole up. :lol:


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> You allergic to iron mate?
> 
> Your looking all swole up. :lol:


 Lol thanks mate


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift

Deadlift did loads of singles with 180kg then some reverse hypers then f**ked off


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

bench day

today i set another 5 rep max of 145kg then i did another set but for 6 reps :thumb i started this training cycle with a 135kg 5 rep max so 10kg added

then

close grip bench 115kg 2x8

cable flys 4x15

side raises 17.5kg 2x8

tricep push downs 3x15

dumbell curls 15kg till bored (doesn't take long)

single are preacher curls on machine 2x5

preacher curl machine both arms till fail


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> bench day
> 
> today i set another 5 rep max of 145kg then i did another set but for 6 reps :thumb i started this training cycle with a 135kg 5 rep max so 10kg added
> 
> ...


 I like this.

Nice work mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> I like this.
> 
> Nice work mate. :thumbup1:


 thanks mate. i wanna keep going adding weight and working the 5s but i think its peaking time as i gotta start my actual meet prep this has been more of a test run


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> thanks mate. i wanna keep going adding weight and working the 5s but i think its peaking time as i gotta start my actual meet prep this has been more of a test run


 How far out now?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> How far out now?


 iv got 16 weeks thought it was less than that so 15 training weeks need to decide on training cycle length


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> iv got 16 weeks thought it was less than that so 15 training weeks need to decide on training cycle length


 How are you going to run it? You don't do standard blocks do you?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> How are you going to run it? You don't do standard blocks do you?


 im liking the linear progression mate i dont think im any where near advanced enough to need to do block style training. i might run the cube for my deadlift only as i burn out really fast with the deadlift


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> im liking the linear progression mate i dont think im any where near advanced enough to need to do block style training. i might run the cube for my deadlift only as i burn out really fast with the deadlift


 Sounds like a good idea.

How would you peak then?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Just drop to triples then doubles then singles for a few weeks at heavier weights get neurologically efficient then deaload probably staying in singles for a week with light weight. Also assistance volume comes down to allow for recovery


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Worked up to 220kg 2x2 in wraps

Then did deadlifts did singles up to a 200kg

Reverse hypers 3x15


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Supposed to be a deload day but I was feeling strongish so I set a deadlift pb of 235kg so 5kg pb then I got bullied into a 240kg attempt and got that too lol so 10kg added to my best deadlift today pretty pleased with that


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Deadlift day
> 
> Supposed to be a deload day but I was feeling strongish so I set a deadlift pb of 235kg so 5kg pb then I got bullied into a 240kg attempt and got that too lol so 10kg added to my best deadlift today pretty pleased with that


 10kg is good mate. :thumbup1:

Nice work.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> 10kg is good mate. :thumbup1:
> 
> Nice work.


 Thanks mate I was suprised I hadn't even had a pre workout lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Thanks mate I was suprised I hadn't even had a pre workout lol


 Next time you do it get the ammonia out and record it. I love seeing how jacked people get after ammonia. Lol

I reckon you can make 255 before comp at least......


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Next time you do it get the ammonia out and record it. I love seeing how jacked people get after ammonia. Lol
> 
> I reckon you can make 255 before comp at least......


 im be ecstatic with a 250 lol


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

bench day

worked up to 150kg for 5 so another 5 rep max lol then i doubled 160kg which is a pb double but then i got greedy and the powerlifting gods got angry i attempted 170kg and it just wasnt ready yet i need more practice with the heavy doubles and singles iv got some videos just not on my phone will upload when i get them. also did 120kg 1x8 1x6 close grip then my usual pump work for upper body


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> im be ecstatic with a 250 lol


 Do you pull conventional or do you do female deadlifts?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Do you pull conventional or do you do female deadlifts?


 conventional


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> conventional


 Good to hear. :thumbup1:


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Do you pull conventional or do you do female deadlifts?


 But but it's legal....

Should be a different class for those that want to do heavily reduced rom deadlifts


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> But but it's legal....
> 
> Should be a different class for those that want to do heavily reduced rom deadlifts


 I know, it's sad sometimes....... but dems the rules. If I could I would just make conventional deadlifts it's own sport TBH. I just do everything else half heartedly. lol


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

swole troll said:


> But but it's legal....
> 
> Should be a different class for those that want to do heavily reduced rom deadlifts


 you could say the same about my bench style or wide squatters. ed coens deadlift was unbelievable 400+kg at like 110kg 2 hour weigh in on a stiff bar sumo yes but still strong as f**k and probably never beaten under the same conditions


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I know, it's sad sometimes....... but dems the rules. If I could I would just make conventional deadlifts it's own sport TBH. I just do everything else half heartedly. lol


 Same reason you need to keep atleast your index on the ring when benching i think you should always have to have your hands outside of your knees when deadlifting


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> you could say the same about my bench style or wide squatters. ed coens deadlift was unbelievable 400+kg at like 110kg 2 hour weigh in on a stiff bar sumo yes but still strong as f**k and probably never beaten under the same conditions


 But there are stipulations on benching, the sumo dl Im just not a fan of, ed coan is an amazing powerlifter as is dan green and Chris duffin all three of which pull sumo

I just personally think that sumo shouldn't be allowed in regular comp but is what it is and I wouldnt discredit the above for pulling sumo I'd just much rather see it taken out of the sport and they'd all still be amazing deadlifters they'd just need to adjust to the new rules


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> Same reason you need to keep atleast your index on the ring when benching i think you should always have to have your hands outside of your knees when deadlifting


 This I would agree with in a perfect world but rules are rules.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> you could say the same about my bench style or wide squatters. ed coens deadlift was unbelievable 400+kg at like 110kg 2 hour weigh in on a stiff bar sumo yes but still strong as f**k and probably never beaten under the same conditions


 You raise a good point and I am not taking anything away from them, I just consider sumo deads and deadlifts two separate exercises. A bench is a bench and a squat is a squat. But the deviation between the two deadlifts is crazy IMO. Then again if I could pull more sumo I might be singing a different tune come to think of it. :lol:


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Trained twice today am:bench worked singles up to 165kg went home

This evening squat did heavy singles up to 230kg thus flew up so I thought I had best attempt a pb so 260 was the goal however the bar was misloaded 270kg came down nice and smooth but lost it as I left the hole I'm gonna take this on a positive note as it didn't bury me and did feel mega heavy

Then did

Deadlift 140kg belt less 2x8

Ghr 3x8

Reverse hypers 20kg 3x10

Single leg extensions 3xfail

Single leg curl 2x fail


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> this HTML class. Value is
> 
> 
> 
> one of my bench videos from Tuesday @swole troll @Quackerz 150kgx5


 No lift.......


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

@Jakemaguire the link doesnt work matey


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

try now @Quackerz @swole troll


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> try now @Quackerz @swole troll


 working now

that was sick :thumb

do you bench with index on rings?

i uise to bench with middle on rings but as of friday im moving my grip in a bit because i keep getting an almighty pinching in my right shoulder even after 2-3 years benching with that grip width

not even sure if bringing grip in will fix it but i cant have jippy shoulders going into a contest that is a 3rd pressing


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> try now @Quackerz @swole troll


 That's better. 

Good benching you c**t, any more videos to make me jealous? :lol:


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> That's better.
> 
> Good benching you c**t, any more videos to make me jealous? :lol:


 Yes lol


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

swole troll said:


> working now
> 
> that was sick :thumb
> 
> ...


 I have middle fingers on the rings


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> That's better.
> 
> Good benching you c**t, any more videos to make me jealous? :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


>


 Meh, fake plates........ Has to be.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Meh, fake plates........ Has to be.


 Ah! you got me


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Meh, fake plates........ Has to be.


 I didn't video the 165 I did Thursday morning....


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> I didn't video the 165 I did Thursday morning....


 Words are fake too. :tongue:

I want to see a 180 mate, you have it in you.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Words are fake too. :tongue:
> 
> I want to see a 180 mate, you have it in you.


 I'm hoping to get it in December we have a charity push/pull comp at the gym


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> I'm hoping to get it in December we have a charity push/pull comp at the gym


 Would be happy to see it mate. :thumb


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Would be happy to see it mate. :thumb


 Thanks mate we'll see how training goes I gotta get this 170 out the way first it's proving elusive


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Instead of smelling the ammonia just snort it, should sort you out. 

You'll be hitting 200 after that.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

those ammonia tubs are a waste of cash, usually around a tenner a pop and i find theyre only good for a week or two

far better off ordering the individual caps, full potency every sniff

hate getting caught with my pants down with a deep sniff only to find the effect not too dissimilar to smelling a swimming pool

ordered these the other day, covered for the next 100 big attempts

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ammonia-Inhalant-100-Count-/112022524238?hash=item1a1510114e:g:LUoAAOSwtJZXWX3N


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift just worked up in singles today to 220kg then did loads of singles with 180kg working on form


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

@Jakemaguire is that the mark bell wraps youre wearing in the OP ?

never put a pair of wraps on in my life but upcoming comp calls for them, got any suggestions?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

swole troll said:


> @Jakemaguire is that the mark bell wraps youre wearing in the OP ?
> 
> never put a pair of wraps on in my life but upcoming comp calls for them, got any suggestions?


 Yes mate slingshot 2.5 meter lilly bridge world record wraps


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

As far as suggestions go @swole troll these are better than the orange titans I had before but Iv not used wraps much as I fu**ing hate them


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

@Jakemaguire

What caused you initial back injury out of curiosity??


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> As far as suggestions go @swole troll these are better than the orange titans I had before but Iv not used wraps much as I fu**ing hate them


 never put a set on in my life but the comp in december is knee wrapped so i thought i best start familiarising myself with whats a decent set ect

luckily for me there a lot of strong blokes in my gym whove competed over the years so i should be able to get plenty of pointers on how to properly wrap ect


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> @Jakemaguire
> 
> What caused you initial back injury out of curiosity??


 I used to hyperextend Too much on squats the old tip of arch your back is a stupid one and led to serious imbalance


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> I used to hyperextend Too much on squats the old tip of arch your back is a stupid one and led to serious imbalance


 ATP? I'm asuming you have corrected it now? I used to round to much, complete opposite. aha


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> ATP? I'm asuming you have corrected it now? I used to round to much, complete opposite. aha


 My form is corrected but my hip flexors are still f**ked I have glute atrophy on the right side and a functional leg length discrepancy (right leg shorter) my pelvis gets pulled up on the right side and even get tightening of my dyaphram I also have a slight scoliosis leaning to the right all of these issues are due to the same imbalance I left my back bad for too long and it caught up to me there was probably already a issue before I started training and I just made it worse. I think I'm always going to have these issues but I now know how to manage it thanks to a good physio I couldn't have a 60kg bar on my back before I started physio 10 weeks later I was hitting old pbs


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

swole troll said:


> those ammonia tubs are a waste of cash, usually around a tenner a pop and i find theyre only good for a week or two
> 
> far better off ordering the individual caps, full potency every sniff
> 
> ...


 You obviously never tried these


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> You obviously never tried these


 nope, used the usual suspects: ceberus, nose tork, venom saltz and just found that after one session with them even if you chalk up and screw the lid tight as a crabs ass it always ends up weak as p1ss a month later when i go to use it agaain


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> My form is corrected but my hip flexors are still f**ked I have glute atrophy on the right side and a functional leg length discrepancy (right leg shorter) my pelvis gets pulled up on the right side and even get tightening of my dyaphram I also have a slight scoliosis leaning to the right all of these issues are due to the same imbalance I left my back bad for too long and it caught up to me there was probably already a issue before I started training and I just made it worse. I think I'm always going to have these issues but I now know how to manage it thanks to a good physio I couldn't have a 60kg bar on my back before I started physio 10 weeks later I was hitting old pbs


 Any tightness in your piriformis? This is where I had my issue, sounds like it could be similar? I'm guessing you do mobility and stretching religeously now? lol



Jakemaguire said:


> You obviously never tried these
> View attachment 132915


 Only one I have tried was one called Nose Torque. Blew my fu**ing head off, then again I have nothing to compare it to, might try the medical grade ones. Still looking for some epinephrine also. lol


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

been chasing this all year


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Worked up to a squat pb of 260kg then went up to a 230kg deadlift. All lifts have peaked now and new pbs set. Back to reps now and dropping to a cruise dose of test for a while also dropping long acting slin


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

squat day (rearranged training days)

back to some volume today.

squat 180kg 1x10 (no wraps)

deadlift(speed) 180kg 4x3

glute bridge 100kg 3x15

G.H.R 3x8

reverse hyper 20kg 3x12

leg extension (single legs) 4xfail

leg curl (single legs) 4xfail

all kids of pumps today lol


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

bench

s**t session today feel like iv got no energy today

benchpress 140kg 1x9 1x7 (wanted 1x10)

close grip 120 1x7 1x8

then i gave up pissed off need food and sleep and air con


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

deadlift day

deadlift 190kg 2x5

Romanian deadlift off a plate 100kg 1x8 120kg 1x8

oly squat 100kg 1x15

t-bar row 3 plates 3x15

reverse hypers 20kg 3x15

dumbell row 40kg 2x8

rope pull down 3x15

banded face pulls

then did some stability work for abs and scapula.

volume creeping back up now just not going very heavy on the assistance yet. also scrapping the idea to cruise i have 13 training weeks until the brits and see no point in dropping to a cruise dose this close gonna run 400mg then up the test to 600mg around 6 weeks out


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squats 185kg 2x5 no wraps

Deficit deadlift off plate no belt 170kg 5x3

Glute bridges 110kg 4x15

GHR's 3x8

Reverse hypers 20kg 4x15

Single leg extensions 5xfail

Single leg curls 5xfail

I'm f**ked.......

Oh and some stability work Paulof press (spelling probably wrong)


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 140kg 1x5 1x9 (my form was bad today I didn't warm up properly should have been better)

Close grip bench 120kg 2x8 (easy but form was s**t)

Cable flys 4x10

Side raises 15kg 2x8

Tricep push down 3x8

Single arm tricep extension 2x8

Dumbbell curls 15kg 2x8.

The bench felt light today but the form was shocking


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Yesterday was deadlift

Deadlift 205 3x3

Olympic squat 100kg 1x20

Romanian deadlifts off a plate 140kg 2x8

GHR's 3x8

After these I left the gym. Iv been feeling off for over a week now very tired and run down works been mad training has been full throttle for months I think it's time to listen to my body and have some rest I need to try catch up on sleep


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Supposed to be having time off but I benched anyway

Bench press 145kg 2x5

Close grip bench 125kg 1x9 18

Dumbbell flys (first time since I hurt my shoulder ) 6kg 5x15

Side raises 12kg 1x10 15kg 1x18

Tricep push downs 3x15

Dumbbell curls 2x8

Preacher curl machine 3x10

Need to sort my s**t out!


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Supposed to be having time off but I benched anyway

Bench press 145kg 2x5

Close grip bench 125kg 1x9 18

Dumbbell flys (first time since I hurt my shoulder ) 6kg 5x15

Side raises 12kg 1x10 15kg 1x18

Tricep push downs 3x15

Dumbbell curls 2x8

Preacher curl machine 3x10

Need to sort my s**t out!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Supposed to be having time off but I benched anyway
> 
> Bench press 145kg 2x5
> 
> ...


 Lol

You can't stay away.....


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Lol
> 
> You can't stay away.....


 I can't mate I fu**ing love it lol


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Back to business today with squats using knee wraps from now on

Squats 190kg 2x5

Romanian deadlifts 140kg 2x8

Glute bridges 140kg 2x12

GHR's 2x8

Reverse hypers 20kg 2x5

Leg extensions (single legs) 2×20

Leg curls (single legs) 2×15

My fitness levels have gone to s**t gonna add some light cardio and see if that helps


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 147.5kg 2x5

Close grip bench 130kg 1x9 (pb) 17

Dumbbell flys 10kg 2x15

Cable flys 2x15

Dumbell Shoulder raises 20kg 2x8

Dumbell curls 15kg 2x8

Tricep rope push downs 3x15

Face pulls 2x15

Good session today my bench lines being a bit awkward lately might be because of my gammy shoulder but the power is still there


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

deadlift day

deadlift 192.5kg 2x5

romanian deadlift off a plate 140kg 2x8

oly squat 140kg 1x10

t-bar row 3 plates 2x12

reverse hypers 20kg 2x20

kroc rows 50kg 2x8

rope pull down 3x12

face pulls 3x15

today was fun gonna start a log in the comp section next week


----------

